# Deep Sea Fishing



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Can someone help me out with a party boat somewhere by tallahassee? I'm looking and all I seem to find is charters....not what I want. Tooo much money.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Here in Panama City, the Capt Davis Queen Fleet offers 1/2 day, 6 hour, and full day trips. Reservations 1-800-874-2415. Located at Capt Andersons Marina.


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks but what you just gave me is a charter, and thats not what i'm looking for. I want a party boat.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

This Queen Fleet is a group of boats that carry 50 or so fishermen each. That's what I know as a party boat. There are all kinds of charter boats that fish 6 or 8, but that costs quite a bit more.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Partyboat
Location
Specialty
Phone Number


Flying Fish Fleet Sarasota full & half day (941) 366-3373 

Hubbard's John's Pass full & half day (727) 393-1947 

Thunder Spring Hill full & half day (352) 597-3900 

Sea Treck Ft. Myers full & Half Day (941) 765-7665 

Queen Fleet Clearwater full & half day (727) 446-7666 

Miss Pass-A-Grill St. Pete Beach full & half-day (727) 367-9833 

Double Eagle Clearwater full & half day (727) 446-1653 

Gulfstream II Clearwater Full & half day (727) 442-6339 

Dolphin Deep Sea Tarpon Springs full & half day (727) 937-8257 

Apollo Crystal River All Day Trips (352) 795-3757 



All I could find


----------

